# -bash: modules_install: command not found [SOLVED]

## Bubo

Hi

I recently installed using the live cd and used genkernel to compile the kernel.

I decided to try and "roll my own" so emerged gentoo-sources. This gave me an entry in /usr/src/linux that says:

```
 

/usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

```

From that directory I then entered:

```

make menuconfig

```

and then configured the kernel options (following the handbook).

I saved the configuration and at the prompt entered:

```

make && make modules_install

```

and the compile started. It seemed to complete but I had this error on the last line:

```

-bash: modules_install: command not found

```

I've left it hanging at this point for now.

I am not sure what I have done wrong (I have never compiled a kernel before !) so any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Bubo

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

Are you sure you entered the right command? The one you've posted should work right. You may have entered an extra "&&" which would try to execute "modules_install" as a separate command.

In any case you can enter the commands separately. From where you've left it just type "make modules_install" to continue.

----------

## Bubo

Thanks for that.

It turns out that I typed:

```

make && modules_install

```

not: 

```

make && make modules_install

```

Your suggestion worked and I am pleased to report that, after following some of the tutorials in FAQ my newly installed kernel booted first time, and I managed to keep my original as a reserve as well.

Admittedly it seems very slow and I have no network connection yet, but hey - little victories ! I think I need to have a look at modules to sort that out.

Anyway, I'm chuffed as nuts to get this far - thanks very much for the pointer.

Bubo

----------

